# Am I ready for another pigeon?



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello everyone. I can't tell you how relieved I am to find a community (even if it IS virtual) who understands the value of a pigeon! I am so used to people thinking I'm crazy for appreciating them (and all of the columbiformes) the way I do. I really need to write my story to digest it, so if you don't have time for a long post and a sappy story, don't mind me  

I had never considered having a pigeon as a pet until I became a student at a small college where the chair of my department had one. She would bring it to work and class sometimes and I was pretty impressed. I loved how affectionate she was, and I really appreciated having the extreme love a bird can give without having any of the problems that can arise with the parrot family. I was living in small rented spaces and greatly desired a companion animal that no landlord could refuse or neighboor complain about, so after speaking with that professor about her bird, I went to a gentleman in my town that had raised them since he was a wee lad. To give you an idea of how long, he let me borrow a copy of The Pigeon that was signed and dated by Wendell Levi in the 40s.  

Anyway, he had a late squeaker whose dad was gotten by a feral cat. He weaned it for me and then let me take it home. I named her Breccia after her grizzle pattern. 

It took two weeks before Breccia was eating out of my hand, and then flying down from her cage to perch on my knee. Then she moved to my arm, then finally my shoulder. It wasn't but a couple of months before I could take her anywhere with me. I trained her to a flight suit (diaper) and she would perch where ever I sat her, better than many dogs I've known! I could tuck her under a zip up sweater or in the front pocket of a pullover and she would stay there and snuggle while she was supposed to be out of sight. I even took her to class with me, and she stayed right on my shoulder! I got wierd looks at the vet's office from people with their fancy creatures and me with my plain little dove. It was great. I loved that bird so much that two years later, it still hurts to think about her.

One day in March, a year after I got her, I walked outside with her on my shoulder to put some seed in the feeder for the songbirds. She flew to a patch of snow three feet away from my feet and started bathing in it. A Cooper's hawk came out of nowhere and snatched her up and away. We were under a tree and everything...they normally hunt open spaces...she was snatched from three feet away! It was insane what went on inside of me! As a biology student there was the thrill of seeing an up close avian predation and then a fraction of a second later realizing it was my beloved Breccia in those talons! It was horrible. Grief + guilt has kept me from getting another pet...I haven't owned one since then. 

I took an internship with the Audubon Society last year and moved to Alaska to complete my undergraduate degree. Despite having a great group of friends to combat homesickness for my family, I find myself yearning for the simple love that defined my relationship with Breccia. Some people meditate, go to the gym, play golf to wipe away the baggage of the day, but I came home to my pidge and let her snuggle the crook of my neck and read a good book, and let the feel of her heartbeat calm me down after a stressful day. 

I really am starting to feel like I want to try again with a new bird, but part of me is scared. Also, I can't seem to find any hobbyists in my area, so I may have to have one shipped. I've shipped finches before with no problems, but not pidges. 

Below is a pic of me and Breccia. Apparently it was a long day.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Columbids, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. That was a heartwarming story you posted. I am sorry you lost your beloved pet, Breccia to a hawk. I know it must have been hard for you. 

I do not know if you have had a chance to read "Tooter Missing in Action" in the pet section, but it was quite an ordeal for my family and I.

A hawk grabbed my pigeon right on my back porch as he waited patiently on top of his cage. A struggle ensued, and I gave chase to the hawk, who had him. Eventually he escaped and they both flew in opposite directions. I searched for days, weeks and even months till I left him for dead somewhere.

The day after I lost Tooter, I told myself, I would never own another pigeon again. I could not bear to loose another one. With the support and encouragement from my wife, I kept active on this forum, and many wonderful members gifted me some pigeons.

I have Beaksley, Uchiwa, Roscoe and Paris that were given to me. 

I was lucky indeed that my Tooter returned after an almost 8 month absence. 

I now have 8 pet pigeons.

I recommend you follow your heart, and I believe it to be that you want another pigeon.I know it is meant to be from reading your post.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

How I understand! Love is too grand an adventure to never love again! I too lost a pigeon (see Confessions of a pigeon lover). I still remember those snuggles. Just the right one will come into your life, and one look into those eyes -and love will bloom again. Also Healing power of pigeons is story about my mom and pigeon love. Please try again! P.S. I have a son commercial fishing up in Alaska right now. (he knows all about having to living with pigeons! I have inoculated the whole family!)


----------



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome, I really needed to get that off of my chest. Well, so far so good as far as preparing mentally for another pigeon. I've spent the last four hours websurfing and the more I look at pigeons the more I want/need one perched on my monitor demanding attention! 

Thank God for supportive significant others! I've been ignoring my wonderful boyfriend on a Friday night while obsessively looking for pigeon stuff on the net, and when he finally wandered in and learned what has me holed up and my budding intentions, he just smiled and told me I'm adorable. Think he's the one?  

So, I set the wheels in motion. I've heard my landlord say negative things about pigeons, so I told her I want to keep a dove and showed her the same picture I posted and she said how pretty my dove was. It was really hard for me to keep my mouth shut! I will tell her some day!

Please, if any of you know of any good pigeon breeder that will ship to Alaska or anyone that actually IS in Alaska, please let me know. One that is good at picking out good pet pigeon personalities would be a blessing. Pedigree means nothing to me as right now I am looking for a single and a pet, but vaccinations and care does. I would like an unflown squeaker/young bird to tame. I have taken other rehab species in before, but right now I don't think I have the emotional fortitude necessary to start off with a rollercoaster case.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEP! YEP! YEP!

The time is right! Just the fact that you are asking says so! 

Have you thought of checking with any Vets or Rehabbers or Refuges in your area, if available?

You could not find a better forum for information! What we don't know, we research and all of us are in a never endlng learning curve.

I'm sure others will be along with some suggestions...please keep us updated!

And yes, your BF DOES sound like a keeper to me!  

WELCOME TO PIGEON TALK

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm so sorry about the loss of your pet pigeon.

Thank you for sharing your interest, you have taken your first step in acquiring another pet pigeon.

There are rehabbers that have handicapped pigeons that need a home, would you be nterested in one? I have one with a damaged wing and he has become quite a sweetheart, he can't fly on my shoulder, but I can cuddle with him. There are other birds available with different injuries, being blind in one eye-etc, they still fly and make wonderful pets.

Let us know, as I'm sure you will have people responding to your request.

Good Luck!


----------



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

Would said injured birds be ok to travel all the way to Alaska?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Based on what I have experienced, I had Rosco from Florida,and Beaksley from California, shipped via US Postal with no probems and Uchiwa, my fantail on a commercial flight. All three were given great attention and handled with great care. Beaksley arrived in the late winter of 2006, and the postal workers even had him inside a heated office waiting for me. On all three occasions I was called once the birds were taken off the planes. It is important to remember when a bird is shipped to include the name and phone number of the accepting party.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Breccia. I'm sure it was a really hard story to share but it's obvious you really loved her. I hope that someone here helps you find a new baby because they are such nice people who helps so many find good homes. In my opinion any pigeon would be lucky to be in your care.


----------



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks! 

Well, if someone has some fully re-habbed piges (ie-they're healed as much as they can be), then send pics and personality info to [email protected] . I'd prefer a flying type or at most crest or muff because I used Breccia (who was a homer and resembled ferals) for kid education about pigeons and birds in general. I would love to do the same thing with my new baby once tamed. 
I want them to see a wild pige and associate it with the one I bring in, so fancies are 2nd choice as opposed to exhibitions. 

I don't really have a gender preference, although I have heard that different genders have different characteristics. What are they?


----------



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

Nevermind! I just located someone selling feeder pigeons!!!! I'm going to go rescue one of those! 

PEACE, look for pics soon!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm glad you found babies and saving one from being a meal is even better. I have two feral and a utility king who are all rescues and they're the best pets even if the king is shy.


----------

